# Service dog prospect breeder search :) my choices so far..



## Selli-Belle

I haven't looked at the breeders you have listed, but you criteria for the right breeder is exactly what anyone should look for when looking for a good Golden breeder. What I mean is that there are lots of breeders who would meet those criteria and ones who would be relatively local to you.

Questions about Golden Sunrise, the sire of their current litter is not yet 2 so he can't have his final OFA hip clearances. Bad news.

The other three look nice, you would have to verify clearances. But two of them appear to be almost or strictly show kennels, not that their dogs would not be able make a good service dog, but if you are looking for a dog who has been bred for obedience, you may want to focus on breeders who focus on that.


----------



## Shalva

sunkissed is a member here and she is excellent I would highly recommend her. 

s


----------



## cubbysan

Chantilly is also a member here, too. Also a breeder that I would contact if I were searching for a new puppy.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I would recommend the last 3 on your list, as long as clearances (heart by a veterinary cardiologist, eyes by a veterinary opthamologist, hips through PennHip or OFA (assuming dog resides in US) and elbows through OFA (again, assuming dog resides in USA).


----------



## Tahnee GR

I should add that while I can see occasionally using a young dog based on prelims of Good or better, with an outstanding history of clearances behind him, in your case I would be very wary of this. Since you need a service dog, you want to stack the odds in your favor as much as possible.

The first breeder you mentioned used an earlier stud dog owned by her, based on prelims of OFA Fair. He was used several times and unfortunately I do not believe he cleared for his final OFA's.(no finals exist for him and he is no longer featured on her site) And, I have a friend who prelim'ed her boy before spending a small fortune on him for training in field, as well as showing him in conformation. His prelims were OFA Good but much to her disappointment, he did not pass his final OFA.  Too chancy for what you are looking for, IMO.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Check out Heritage Goldens - About Us.

She's a member here and appears to breed service dogs.


----------



## Pointgold

Tahnee GR said:


> I would recommend the last 3 on your list, as long as clearances (heart by a veterinary cardiologist, eyes by a veterinary opthamologist, hips through PennHip or OFA (assuming dog resides in US) and elbows through OFA (again, assuming dog resides in USA).


Ditto on looking at the last three...


----------



## jenlaur

I would also check out Gemini Goldens (Port Canaveral). We got Riley from Maura at GoldRox goldens (Davie). Not sure if she is currently breeding but she has a male who is co-owned with Gemini. His name is Cody (Gemini-Fallchase's the Butler Did It). While I don't even pretend to know anything about showing I understand he has won some prestigious titles. But what makes his so amazing is his personality. He is an amazingly loving and affectionate dog. Our Riley has many of his traits (she is very loving, gets along with all dogs and people, smart) and is hands down the best dog we have ever owned. Maura studs him out all over the state. Either she or Cindi at Gemini can give you more information.

Best of luck to you in your search. We also looked at Majik when we were searching for Riley. They have some very nice dogs.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo

There are many breeders located in Florida. Besides the criteria you listed, actually visiting the breeders home & meeting them prior to getting a puppy, being able to visit & spend time with the sire & dam and see where & how the pups are raised, are all things I would want to experience before buying a puppy from anyone based solely photos from a website. Establishing a relationship with the breeder is very important. Being able to visit the litter once they are born and spend time with them before they go home at 8 weeks is also a bonus. You might want to at least think about the breeders you have available to you right in Florida. Here is a list to help you get started:


Amberwood Goldens
Robin Donahey
Davenport, FL USA 33836 
[email protected]
amberwoodgoldens.com 
(863) 422-9202

Autumn Goldens
Betty Whaley
Brooksville, FL USA 34601 
[email protected]
Autumn Golden Retrievers 
352-796-6269

Blazinlake Goldens
Glenn Crawford
Lake Worth, FL USA 33467 
[email protected]
News 
(561) 602-7686

Bridgeton Goldens
Nancy Clinchy
Navarre, FL USA 
[email protected]
850-936-0393

Calypso Golden Retrievers
Terrie Pennington
Davie, FL USA 
[email protected]
Calypso Golden Retrievers 

Fallchase Golden Retrievers
Barbara A. Tucker
Sanford, FL USA 32771 
[email protected]
Fallchase Golden Retreivers 

Florigold Goldens
Kathy Dunne
Ft. Lauderdale, FL USA 33334 
[email protected]
954-776-7508

Gemini Goldens
Cindi Metcalf
Cocoa, FL USA 32926 
Limegroves @aol.com
Gemini Goldens - Golden Retrievers 
321-794-4955

GoldenGael Golden Retrievers
Jovonnie Androy
Parrish, FL USA 34219 
[email protected]
Welcome to GoldenGael Farm 
941.776.0075

Heavenly Goldens
Tom & Joanne Hell
Lakeland, FL USA 33810 
[email protected]
863-859-4610

HoneyKyst Goldens
Valerie Garcia
Wesley Chapel, FL USA 
[email protected]
HoneyKyst Golden Retrievers 

Ivory Golden Retrievers
Nancy Dube
Thonotosassa, FL USA 33592 
[email protected]
index 
813 986 7129

KaraGold Goldens
Karen & Pat Brady
Brandon, FL USA 33509-2043 
[email protected]
KaraGold Golden Retrievers - Florida 
813-661-8937

Lakewood Golden Retreivers
Paula Veibl
Melbourne, FL USA 
[email protected]
Lakewood Golden Retrievers 
(321) 480-4442

Living Waters Farm
Bonnie McCollum
Anthony, FL USA 32617 
[email protected]
www.LivingWatersFarm.net 
352-732-3445

Loralei Goldens
Laura Topping
Clearwater, FL USA 33759 
[email protected]
Loralei Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Parrish, Florida 
(727) 726-1674

MyDen Goldens
Dennis & Myra Kalodish
Plantation, FL USA 33324 
[email protected]
(954) 472-1367 Fax954) 472-9411

Nordic Goldens
Randi Moseler
Casselberry, FL USA 32707 
[email protected]
H: 407-695-6773 C: 407-310-7005

Omni Golden Retrievers
Jerrie Morrison
Sarasota, FL USA 34243 
[email protected]
omnigoldens.com 
941-650-4214

Questan Golden Retrievers
Julie Kielts
Palm Harbor, FL USA 
[email protected]
questangoldens.org 
727-439-5695

Rockledge Goldens
Yale & Beverly Goldman
Jacksonville, FL USA 32065 
[email protected]
Rockledge Golden Retrievers,  Orange Park,  Florida 

Saffire Goldens
Sheree Melhuish & Haley Whitcomb
Bradenton, FL USA 34212 
[email protected]
Saffire Golden retrievers 
941-747-8710

Snobird Goldens
Deborah & Richard Caudill
Ocklawaha, FL USA 32179 
[email protected]
Home 

Spungold Retrievers
Jeanette & Bob Young
Brooksville, FL USA 34601 
[email protected]

Sundae Goldens
Norma Friel
Palm Coast, FL USA 
[email protected]
Flagler Beach Condo Pictures 
386-585-4732

Topbrass Goldens
Jackie Mertens
Elgin, FL USA 32340 
[email protected]
topbrassgoldens.com 
850-929-7502 cell 847-494-4227

Tropical Goldens
Robin Edwards
Casselberry, FL USA 32707 
[email protected]
Tropical Goldens 

Pursuit Goldens
Natalie Willis
Valrico, FL USA 33594 
[email protected]
813-643-4237


----------



## LilMissSunshine

Selli-Belle said:


> I haven't looked at the breeders you have listed, but you criteria for the right breeder is exactly what anyone should look for when looking for a good Golden breeder. What I mean is that there are lots of breeders who would meet those criteria and ones who would be relatively local to you.
> 
> Questions about Golden Sunrise, the sire of their current litter is not yet 2 so he can't have his final OFA hip clearances. Bad news.
> 
> The other three look nice, you would have to verify clearances. But two of them appear to be almost or strictly show kennels, not that their dogs would not be able make a good service dog, but if you are looking for a dog who has been bred for obedience, you may want to focus on breeders who focus on that.


Thank you so much for your input!


Sunrises homepage said "Our adults have Hip, Elbow, Patella, Heart, Thyroid and Eye Clearances" and I found her as an active member on a few threads here... I didn't think to check but thank you! 

edited: Right now, I am simply having trouble finding breeders who focus on obedience.. 

I love obedience competition and the handler/owner relationship and drive to learn that comes with dogs who participate plus I would love to title my dog! and would love to find a breeder who works their dogs advanced obedience. but I think I may be looking in the wrong places because I have been having trouble finding such a breeder.. 
I have found show breeders, field/working breeders, sport breeders (for flyball/agility)... but none yet that really focus on obedience.. 

Any help with that would be great! Thank you  and I am learning a lot and am so glad I took a year to really do this right and find the right breeder 

I spoke with my trainer a bit about this, and he agreed that show breeders and obedience/performance would be my best choice. As sport/hardcore field and working lines are a bit too hystrung/drivey for service dog work 



Shalva said:


> sunkissed is a member here and she is excellent I would highly recommend her.
> 
> s


Thats good to hear! Her dogs are lovely and I also love the work she does with raising puppies (using volhards apt. test and "Developing High Achievers" program!) because those are the kinds of tests that service dog programs use, so its always great to see  



cubbysan said:


> Chantilly is also a member here, too. Also a breeder that I would contact if I were searching for a new puppy.


Her dogs are beautiful, glad to hear she is a member! I loved that as well as show results she also includes the temperament/personality of each dog, I love to see the importance of personality/good temperament also included in a breeding program!



Tahnee GR said:


> I would recommend the last 3 on your list, as long as clearances (heart by a veterinary cardiologist, eyes by a veterinary opthamologist, hips through PennHip or OFA (assuming dog resides in US) and elbows through OFA (again, assuming dog resides in USA).


I will be sure to check up on clearances, I just read the sticky about them 
I always thought to just look for "OFA good" and that kind of thing but its good to know that I should double check the registry to make sure all is well 




Tahnee GR said:


> I should add that while I can see occasionally using a young dog based on prelims of Good or better, with an outstanding history of clearances behind him, in your case I would be very wary of this. Since you need a service dog, you want to stack the odds in your favor as much as possible.
> 
> The first breeder you mentioned used an earlier stud dog owned by her, based on prelims of OFA Fair. He was used several times and unfortunately I do not believe he cleared for his final OFA's.(no finals exist for him and he is no longer featured on her site) And, I have a friend who prelim'ed her boy before spending a small fortune on him for training in field, as well as showing him in conformation. His prelims were OFA Good but much to her disappointment, he did not pass his final OFA.  Too chancy for what you are looking for, IMO.


I agree, thank you for the info! one of the reasons people have told me to be wary of using goldens for this work is because of the problems with hips and health problems, with the amount of activity and work.. I can't chance it 



jackie_hubert said:


> Check out Heritage Goldens - About Us.
> 
> She's a member here and appears to breed service dogs.


Thank you, I will check out the site!




jenlaur said:


> I would also check out Gemini Goldens (Port Canaveral). We got Riley from Maura at GoldRox goldens (Davie). Not sure if she is currently breeding but she has a male who is co-owned with Gemini. His name is Cody (Gemini-Fallchase's the Butler Did It). While I don't even pretend to know anything about showing I understand he has won some prestigious titles. But what makes his so amazing is his personality. He is an amazingly loving and affectionate dog. Our Riley has many of his traits (she is very loving, gets along with all dogs and people, smart) and is hands down the best dog we have ever owned. Maura studs him out all over the state. Either she or Cindi at Gemini can give you more information.
> 
> Best of luck to you in your search. We also looked at Majik when we were searching for Riley. They have some very nice dogs.


Thank you, I'll check them out as well. He sounds like a great dog! 



eeneymeanymineymo said:


> There are many breeders located in Florida. Besides the criteria you listed, actually visiting the breeders home & meeting them prior to getting a puppy, being able to visit & spend time with the sire & dam and see where & how the pups are raised, are all things I would want to experience before buying a puppy from anyone based solely photos from a website. Establishing a relationship with the breeder is very important. Being able to visit the litter once they are born and spend time with them before they go home at 8 weeks is also a bonus. You might want to at least think about the breeders you have available to you right in Florida. Here is a list to help you get started:
> 
> 
> Amberwood Goldens
> Robin Donahey
> Davenport, FL USA 33836
> [email protected]
> amberwoodgoldens.com
> (863) 422-9202
> 
> Autumn Goldens
> Betty Whaley
> Brooksville, FL USA 34601
> [email protected]
> Autumn Golden Retrievers
> 352-796-6269
> 
> Blazinlake Goldens
> Glenn Crawford
> Lake Worth, FL USA 33467
> [email protected]
> News
> (561) 602-7686
> 
> Bridgeton Goldens
> Nancy Clinchy
> Navarre, FL USA
> [email protected]
> 850-936-0393
> 
> Calypso Golden Retrievers
> Terrie Pennington
> Davie, FL USA
> [email protected]
> Calypso Golden Retrievers
> 
> Fallchase Golden Retrievers
> Barbara A. Tucker
> Sanford, FL USA 32771
> [email protected]
> Fallchase Golden Retreivers
> 
> Florigold Goldens
> Kathy Dunne
> Ft. Lauderdale, FL USA 33334
> [email protected]
> 954-776-7508
> 
> Gemini Goldens
> Cindi Metcalf
> Cocoa, FL USA 32926
> Limegroves @aol.com
> Gemini Goldens - Golden Retrievers
> 321-794-4955
> 
> GoldenGael Golden Retrievers
> Jovonnie Androy
> Parrish, FL USA 34219
> [email protected]
> Welcome to GoldenGael Farm
> 941.776.0075
> 
> Heavenly Goldens
> Tom & Joanne Hell
> Lakeland, FL USA 33810
> [email protected]
> 863-859-4610
> 
> HoneyKyst Goldens
> Valerie Garcia
> Wesley Chapel, FL USA
> [email protected]
> HoneyKyst Golden Retrievers
> 
> Ivory Golden Retrievers
> Nancy Dube
> Thonotosassa, FL USA 33592
> [email protected]
> index
> 813 986 7129
> 
> KaraGold Goldens
> Karen & Pat Brady
> Brandon, FL USA 33509-2043
> [email protected]
> KaraGold Golden Retrievers - Florida
> 813-661-8937
> 
> Lakewood Golden Retreivers
> Paula Veibl
> Melbourne, FL USA
> [email protected]
> Lakewood Golden Retrievers
> (321) 480-4442
> 
> Living Waters Farm
> Bonnie McCollum
> Anthony, FL USA 32617
> [email protected]
> www.LivingWatersFarm.net
> 352-732-3445
> 
> Loralei Goldens
> Laura Topping
> Clearwater, FL USA 33759
> [email protected]
> Loralei Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Parrish, Florida
> (727) 726-1674
> 
> MyDen Goldens
> Dennis & Myra Kalodish
> Plantation, FL USA 33324
> [email protected]
> (954) 472-1367 Fax954) 472-9411
> 
> Nordic Goldens
> Randi Moseler
> Casselberry, FL USA 32707
> [email protected]
> H: 407-695-6773 C: 407-310-7005
> 
> Omni Golden Retrievers
> Jerrie Morrison
> Sarasota, FL USA 34243
> [email protected]
> omnigoldens.com
> 941-650-4214
> 
> Questan Golden Retrievers
> Julie Kielts
> Palm Harbor, FL USA
> [email protected]
> questangoldens.org
> 727-439-5695
> 
> Rockledge Goldens
> Yale & Beverly Goldman
> Jacksonville, FL USA 32065
> [email protected]
> Rockledge Golden Retrievers,* Orange Park,* Florida
> 
> Saffire Goldens
> Sheree Melhuish & Haley Whitcomb
> Bradenton, FL USA 34212
> [email protected]
> Saffire Golden retrievers
> 941-747-8710
> 
> Snobird Goldens
> Deborah & Richard Caudill
> Ocklawaha, FL USA 32179
> [email protected]
> Home
> 
> Spungold Retrievers
> Jeanette & Bob Young
> Brooksville, FL USA 34601
> [email protected]
> 
> Sundae Goldens
> Norma Friel
> Palm Coast, FL USA
> [email protected]
> Flagler Beach Condo Pictures
> 386-585-4732
> 
> Topbrass Goldens
> Jackie Mertens
> Elgin, FL USA 32340
> [email protected]
> topbrassgoldens.com
> 850-929-7502 cell 847-494-4227
> 
> Tropical Goldens
> Robin Edwards
> Casselberry, FL USA 32707
> [email protected]
> Tropical Goldens
> 
> Pursuit Goldens
> Natalie Willis
> Valrico, FL USA 33594
> [email protected]
> 813-643-4237


Thanks  I have been looking at quite a few in florida, because I would love to visit and see sire&dam and puppies and experience it all
I just didn't want to limit myself, right now I am keeping my options open and sticking to which breeder suits my needs the best and then I will worry about location but of course if a breeder is far away, I will be extra careful and have to trust and know the breeder and know the kinds of puppies they produce and the temperament and health of their dogs before I take any steps forward


----------



## LilMissSunshine

At this point the choices from breeders I've spoken to are Sunfire and Magik 

Just wanted to update you guys! 
I am going to visit sunfire in the fall, and am very excited about that and can't wait to meet Barbara and her dogs!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I didn't read the whole thread, but have you looked at Gaylans?


----------



## LilMissSunshine

CarolinaCasey said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but have you looked at Gaylans?


Yes I have  lovely breeder...but not my favorite breeder wise


----------



## pearcetex

Hi, I am Candi Pearce, Gemini Golden Retrievers. Check out my Girl, Piper, GCH Gemini's High Flyer JH CD NA NAJ RN VCX. All performance titles I put on her myself by the age of 3. I am 3 hours north of you on the same coast. As soon as I get her into the top 20 for 2011, I will be breeding her. She is the temperment you are looking for. To see her go to; Barkingham.com\gemini.htm. Click on Dogs. At the top is a line "See my girls" Click. Find Piper's photo and click on it. All of her clearences, info etc., is there. If you want to speak to me call 321-636-7387 and ask for Candi. 
.
.0


----------



## LilMissSunshine

pearcetex said:


> Hi, I am Candi Pearce, Gemini Golden Retrievers. Check out my Girl, Piper, GCH Gemini's High Flyer JH CD NA NAJ RN VCX. All performance titles I put on her myself by the age of 3. I am 3 hours north of you on the same coast. As soon as I get her into the top 20 for 2011, I will be breeding her. She is the temperment you are looking for. To see her go to; Barkingham.com\gemini.htm. Click on Dogs. At the top is a line "See my girls" Click. Find Piper's photo and click on it. All of her clearences, info etc., is there. If you want to speak to me call 321-636-7387 and ask for Candi.
> .
> .0


I don't know how I missed this post, but I'll be giving you a call!  I just saw your girl and she seems lovely!


----------



## Kmullen

LilMissSunshine said:


> I don't know how I missed this post, but I'll be giving you a call!  I just saw your girl and she seems lovely!


Just saw this thread and Candi is awesome! Her boy Charmer is my girl's sire! Remi is very versatile.


----------



## LilMissSunshine

Just a little update  I have spoken to Candi and hope to go visit both her and Piper this july!  very exciting!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I hope it all works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Sounds great-I hope it all falls into place for you


----------



## jenlaur

pearcetex said:


> Hi, I am Candi Pearce, Gemini Golden Retrievers. Check out my Girl, Piper, GCH Gemini's High Flyer JH CD NA NAJ RN VCX. All performance titles I put on her myself by the age of 3. I am 3 hours north of you on the same coast. As soon as I get her into the top 20 for 2011, I will be breeding her. She is the temperment you are looking for. To see her go to; Barkingham.com\gemini.htm. Click on Dogs. At the top is a line "See my girls" Click. Find Piper's photo and click on it. All of her clearences, info etc., is there. If you want to speak to me call 321-636-7387 and ask for Candi.
> .
> .0


Hi Candi. I have Riley who is the pup of Cody and Roxy (Maura's girl). Her grandma is Markquise Diamond. She has the wonderful personality of Cody. I couldn't have made a better choice!


----------



## Ljilly28

This breeder is one I have had an eye on for a puppy- they do good work.
Saffire Goldens
Sheree Melhuish & Haley Whitcomb
Bradenton, FL USA 34212 
[email protected]
Saffire Golden retrievers 
941-747-8710


----------



## Ljilly28

Someone make me stop reading this thread! Puppy fever/temptation is a dangerous disease, lol, and I have four goldens. I have that telltale curiosity about who the sire on the Gemini litter will be . . . STEP AWAY FROM THE PUPPY. 

In all seriousness, it seems like you have found an awesome prospect.


----------



## Kmullen

Ljilly28 said:


> Someone make me stop reading this thread! Puppy fever/temptation is a dangerous disease, lol, and I have four goldens. I have that telltale curiosity about who the sire on the Gemini litter will be . . . STEP AWAY FROM THE PUPPY.
> 
> In all seriousness, it seems like you have found an awesome prospect.


Haha....me too!


----------



## pearcetex

Debbie, I'm very glad you are happy with your Gemini puppy. We love hearing good reports. Candi


----------



## pearcetex

Where did you get your list of Florida breeders?


----------



## Ljilly28

Golden Breeders Resource is one lots of people look to for listings.

Did you breed Gemini Fallchase The Butler Did It? I have the Infodog alert for goldens winning the breed, and that is the name that comes every week, lol!


----------



## Pawsnfur

You mentioned you wanted to wait a year. I have a litter that will be ready to go this July 4th. The sire is a Rockledge Golden, Gemini's X static. He is an amazing dog with a gorgeous manner in the ring and a heart of gold as a companion and has an all around great temperament. The dam is Liebchens Olympian Gold Inspiration. She is out of a very nice pedigree, all health tested (of a hips elbows, knees, cardio and eyes clear). She is a trained service dog and her mother is also a trained service dog. Her full siblings as well as half siblings are all graduates from New Horizons Service Dogs. I will be donating two puppies back to the service dog program and will raise one myself. When I bred this litter my main goal was to produce exceptionally healthy dogs with a versatility to be used as the Golden should be...for anything. Mainly focusing on service dog work which requires stabilized drive, delightful temperaments, intelligence, and the ability to be laid back, easy going and calm when need be. I hope to start search and rescue training as soon as these pups are weaned. We will try to show the pup we keep, the only thing holding me back is my lack of confidence in the ring and the politics that I can't compete with. It's new to me, but not my family. My grandmother was a top breeder of dockers and welsh springers for over 25 years and actively involved as chairperson of her breeds local and national clubs. I would love to follow in her footsteps, but with Goldens it seems a bit harder. I am considering raising another pup as a service dog and would love to raise a puppy for you. Message me if you want to chat more. Owner training can be tough if the pup isn't a match for your needs. It's very hard on your dog to stay home and watch you take your new dog with you everywhere and leave him at home after two years of being by your side.


----------



## Pawsnfur

p.s. I'm in Jacksonville


----------



## Kmullen

Pawsnfur said:


> You mentioned you wanted to wait a year. I have a litter that will be ready to go this July 4th. The sire is a Rockledge Golden, Gemini's X static. He is an amazing dog with a gorgeous manner in the ring and a heart of gold as a companion and has an all around great temperament. The dam is Liebchens Olympian Gold Inspiration. She is out of a very nice pedigree, all health tested (of a hips elbows, knees, cardio and eyes clear). She is a trained service dog and her mother is also a trained service dog. Her full siblings as well as half siblings are all graduates from New Horizons Service Dogs. I will be donating two puppies back to the service dog program and will raise one myself. When I bred this litter my main goal was to produce exceptionally healthy dogs with a versatility to be used as the Golden should be...for anything. Mainly focusing on service dog work which requires stabilized drive, delightful temperaments, intelligence, and the ability to be laid back, easy going and calm when need be. I hope to start search and rescue training as soon as these pups are weaned. We will try to show the pup we keep, the only thing holding me back is my lack of confidence in the ring and the politics that I can't compete with. It's new to me, but not my family. My grandmother was a top breeder of dockers and welsh springers for over 25 years and actively involved as chairperson of her breeds local and national clubs. I would love to follow in her footsteps, but with Goldens it seems a bit harder. I am considering raising another pup as a service dog and would love to raise a puppy for you. Message me if you want to chat more. Owner training can be tough if the pup isn't a match for your needs. It's very hard on your dog to stay home and watch you take your new dog with you everywhere and leave him at home after two years of being by your side.


If I remember correctly, ur boy dylan is a brother to my girl's sire (gemini lucky charm). My girl looks as lot like him. I am driving now to go pick up my newest show pup from paula and candi. I know what u mean about politics...my girl is out with a handler now, because I knew it would take ME forever to finish her. Good luck on the litter!


----------

